# Muore Giancarlo Colzi, batterista dei Matia Bazar



## Fabriman94 (13 Agosto 2015)

Brutta notizia per il gruppo* Matia Bazar*, che dopo la perdita del bassista Aldo Stellitta, nell'ormai lontano 1998, ne subisce un'altra che segna il definitivo scioglimento della band. *Giancarlo Golzi*, storico fondatore e batterista del gruppo, l'unico membro presente in tutti gli album della discografia della band ligure, è morto ieri nella sua casa di Bordighera a soli *63 anni*. Golzi, inoltre, era anche membro di uno dei gruppi più importanti ed amati del rock progressivo italiano i *Museo Rosenbach*.


----------

